# Blazer Vanes Or Dura-Vanes



## Chevrolet (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm sure both would work well, but I know that the blazer vanes are awesome and work very well at good flight characteristics. You'll also gain speed with the blazers


----------



## ducky (Jan 27, 2005)

*Blazer Vanes!*

They are the only way to go. I have been using them for the last two months, and I can't get over how well they do. Try them and I will bet you will not regret it. The fly even better at further distances. I couldn't believe the difference it made at 50 yards. Best of luck.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm happy with my 2.3" 3-D DuraVanes on my Gold Tip Series 22 Pro's and see no reason to change...


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I haven't shot the Blazers but I am extremely happy with my Duravanes. :thumbs_up


----------



## Wild Bill 71 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Love my Blazer Vanes.*

Make my LineJammers fly awesome. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm not all that pleased with the regular Duravanes. I just did a half dozen and they are riddled by close hitting arrows. I think I'm going to Vanetecs and Blazers asap.


----------



## beetle (Jun 23, 2004)

I was using 2.3" Duravanes on my CXL Selects and really liked them. I recently tried some 1.5" Mini-Blazers and they are fantastic! I believe thay have more drag than the Duravanes, but the arrows fly so well I think I'm hooked. Not that they flew badly with the Duravanes, I just feel the Mini-Blazers are better!

Mark


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

I went to 1.5" Quick Spins but i just got a bunch of Blazers to try out, including the mini's. I would give the mini Blazers a look if you don't want to drop the $$$$ for the Quick Spins.


----------



## mpolk (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm using the 1.5 inch Mini Blazer Vanes for 3D. Work like a top.


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

I was using Blazers on my CXL's and was happy with them. Then I bought some CXL's from misterLX on here and they were fletched with 2 1/4" Quick Spins and I'm Not goung back :teeth:


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

Great responses,thankyou.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Where can you buy the 3-D Duravanes?


----------



## Top Cat (Jun 22, 2002)

rembrandt said:


> Where can you buy the 3-D Duravanes?



Go here http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/index.php


----------



## glenny (Jul 25, 2004)

*Same here*



Top Cat said:


> I was using Blazers on my CXL's and was happy with them. Then I bought some CXL's from misterLX on here and they were fletched with 2 1/4" Quick Spins and I'm Not goung back :teeth:


The quickspins aren't in the voting or you just don't want to spend the money, they are worth it if you ask me.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I went over to Lancasters and ordered some vanes from them. I purchased the 3" 3D Durovanes.


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

*Blazers*

louie I find that the Blazers flew really well  

The only trouble that I had with them was durability, because of the high profile, and how brittle they are I was getting a lot of damage.

As far as the performance of them goes, they are great :shade:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

JAVI said:


> I'm happy with my 2.3" 3-D DuraVanes on my Gold Tip Series 22 Pro's and see no reason to change...



same here but on CXL2s...


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

I use the 1.8" 3-D Duravanes on ACC 3-18's.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*vanes*

I have been a 3d Duravane shooter til now, I got some of the V-max vanes from Vanetec and these things are great and standup to the tests they have imposed on them.


----------



## Straightline (Apr 9, 2003)

My Fatboy 500's with 1.8 Duravanes or Mini Blazers group the same out to 50 yards. (I haven't shot them farther yet to test)


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Lancasters is out of the 3in. 3-D Durovanes in the colors I wanted so I had to order the shorter ones. Anyway, I have both the Vanetecs and will have the 3-Ds to compare.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm going back to dura vanes. reason being the blazers seem to come loose after they have been on the arrow for a time. the other reason the blazer seem to pop off easier when another arrow hits in there close. I guess it's only really one reason: the blazers don't stay on the arrow long enough for me.

Dura Vanes I'm coming back. :thumbs_up 
Did I mention that the blazers seem to come loose after a while?????? :thumbs_do


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Aren't 4 inch vanes required for 3-D, Hunter class?


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

Well I tried the mini blazers and they flew great but had little clearance between my cable and rest,and they also made a loud hissing sound.I changed to the 1.8" dura-vanes and no more hissing and great flight.Thankyou for your input.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

mpolk said:


> I'm using the 1.5 inch Mini Blazer Vanes for 3D. Work like a top.


I agree they shoot real nice! :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

187 Flex Fletch. :thumbs_up I have seen the new Vmax.....I am sticking with my tried and true.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Vanes*

Was using 3D Duravanes 2.3" and losing them at a rate of 4-5 per shooting day due to arrows punching holes in em. Now have feathers at 3" and have started losing arrows at approx 1 every 2 weeks due to them stacking.

Time to start shooting at spots.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> Was using 3D Duravanes 2.3" and losing them at a rate of 4-5 per shooting day due to arrows punching holes in em. Now have feathers at 3" and have started losing arrows at approx 1 every 2 weeks due to them stacking.



Man some people just want thier cake and eat it too.

When you start shooting at spots don't be to alarmed when it all seems to open back up... especially the yellow three spot vagas face one at 20 yards..


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

I really like the Vane Tecs I just got, they seem to be more durable than the Plastifletches and DuraVanes I have used in the past, and the easiest and least prep out of them all. They also are REALLY cheap at $7 for 100. 

I would try Blazers, but I shoot bowhunter class so I have to stick with 4". I might fletch up some for my hunting arrows this year though just to try them.


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

never shot duravanes, but Blazers are doing real well on my 22's


----------



## vaneinfo (May 9, 2005)

*Best Bond-Super Tough*

Vanes wrinkling or coming off in or at the target?
There is no longer a reason to sacrifice a good bond so you can have a durable vane.

VaneTec V-MAX vanes will hold up better than anything else out there. 
They can be glued on any shaft with instant adhesive
with absolutely no prep to the vane ! Honestly!

In fact I just finished shooting a wide variety of fletched arrows thru steel cans. Coffee cans to be exact.
V-MAX are the only vanes that stayed on and were unharmed during these tests.
Others...Range from totally shredded to stripped from the shaft.

Tight groups and pass thru's are no longer a worry.
(a sharp field tip will sometimes penetrate another vane in a group if first arrow in target is angled)

Free samples at [email protected]

VaneTec V-MAX vanes.


----------

